# glocks?



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Haha I have seen that around :smt082


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

~ yeah, I didn't realize it has been around awhile...sorry for the repost.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

:smt082 :smt082 :smt082 

Lol!!!!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Good Show...*

:smt033 I like it:mrgreen: Rusty strikes again.:smt1099 
ROTFLMFAO :smt082 :mrgreen: :smt082 :smt062 :mrgreen:


----------

